# latest countertop refinish



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

before after


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

another


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

what is that, MultiSpec with an epoxy clear coat?


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

called multistone from midwest chem. Prime with aerospace primer, 2 coats multistone, 2-3 coats aliphatic urethane.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks great. Seems like a pretty good side line.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Looks good, how is the durability? And how would it price out against the HO's just replacing the counters?
I mean you could use the fact that there will be wall repair and paint issues if the counter is replaced. Seems like it would be an excellent thing to offer people who were selling a home, less mess and even if the durability sucked it wouldnt be an issue for them.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice, and probably priced to sell a lot of them compared to replacing it with granite. Is this the clear coat that was taking its sweet candy a$$ time drying?


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

When all is right the durability is amazing. The high solid aliphatic urethane is unbelievabley strong stuff. I have a sample I've carried around in the back of my truck for a year. It looks good as new when cleaned up. 

However, this particular counter is not seeming like it wants to cure out. It still feels soft. Its been a full 24 hours on the big counter and a little more on the desk. The desk does feel like it is hardening up more than it was yesterday. It is really freaking me out though. I feel like it should be hard. It isn't soft enough that I can make an impression with my hand or anything. However, it does have a rubbery feel. the owner of the company I get the chemical from said it can take up to 3 weeks to get very hard. Seems weird though. I wish someone had some more insight on this.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Depending on what it is it could be a crosslinking finish. If so, it could indeed take several weeks to come to a complete cure. If it is an epoxy style resin it should cure in 24-48 hours.


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

I used the hsld 5000 on the the countertop. This a 2 component aliphatic urethane. However, I know that they make a product called crosslink clearcoat that can be mixed in with the multistone. I know at one point he told me that the hsld and the crosslink are interchangeable. So maybe that means it is a crosslink? What does crosslink really mean?


----------



## LAD (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice top, though I think you should have just removed the sink, then re-set it. I appreciate knowing about the product though, very nice. How were the fumes for the urethane? I've been using a No VOC epoxy over a concrete overlay product. There is no smell which the HO likes. 
How much of a buzz do you get with those products you used? And, how is it applied?


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it would take me longer to remove the sink than to tape around it. After it is done I hit it with a nice bead of caulk and it works pretty well. 

The smells are awful. They do have fragrances that you can add to it to help. I need to invest in one of the heavy duty exhaust fans. I normally tell the homeowner they need to stay out of the house for 24 hours. Not ideal but better than making a kid sick or something.


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

I priced this countertop at $500. Id say I had 150 dollars in material. I was there basically a full day. I had to come back and remove plastic the next day. I also painted a living room in between coats. If scheduled right you could do a couple a day. There is some down time between coats. I'm not sure what replacement laminate would cost in a kitchen like this but I'm thinking granite would probably be 4-5000?


----------



## LAD (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow. My materials cost about $10-12 per sq. ft and I charge starting at $30 per sq. ft.

It is a bit more complex though. Here's a pic. No smell too.


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

LAD, I didn't understand your post. You start at 30 dollars to do a countertop? I haven't been doing this very long. Figuring out my pricing is going to take some tweeking. I need to find out how much it would cost to replace with formica or granite. In my opinion it looks way better than formica. 

By the way it hardened up completely yesterday.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

LAD, nice look. What overlay are you using? What kind of overall thickness on the coating?

Traditions, glad your resin finally kicked:thumbsup:

Do you wet sand and polish?


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm wondering if that's a typo too.

$30?

I'd have to sit here and think awhile...but I don't believe I'd do ANYTHING for $30.

Maybe show up, have some coffee, and unfold some plastic.


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

I didn't wet sand and buff. It would probably be the thing to do though from now on. There is some dust in the finish that midwest says will come out with regular cleaning over time. However, it would probably be best to buff it. I don't know much about it but my dad paints cars and i'd assume similar. Just wet sand down then buff out with a buffing compound?


----------



## KCCT (Mar 8, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm wondering if that's a typo too.
> 
> $30?
> 
> ...



I believe he meant $30 per square foot


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Doh!

Actually, I was being facetious...but you never know nowadays.

Guys in the paper all the time advertising $99 per-room paintjobs.

At any rate...both of those look nice, guys.


----------

